
Explosive Devices Found in Mail Sent to Hillary Clinton and Obama - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/24/nyregion/clinton-obama-explosive-device.html
======
swarnie_
Why don't the explosive packages these two sent 1000's of others via drone
delivery service (DDS) ever make the news?

> The devices were similar to one found on Monday at the home of the
> billionaire philanthropist George Soros

Also calling Soros a "philanthropist" is another war crime imo.

